# Agent Smith - Aufbau, (Parts-)Anregungen, Infos



## aurelio (28. Mai 2005)

Hi all,
Bei mir steht nun auch endlich der Kauf eines Stahlrahmens an. Zuerst wollte ich ja den Brave 22, aber da dieser weder lieferbar, noch das 2005er Modell die gewünschte Farbe hat ist die Wahl auf den Agent!Bikes Smith gefallen.

Ich werde wohl die s/m Version mit 558er Oberrohr nehmen, obwohl ich 2,02m Körpergrösse habe. Das aus dem Grund da mein alter Rahmen (Cube Flying Circus; Oberrohr paralell: 540mm, horizontal ca. 560mm) ein ähnlich kurzes Oberrohr hat und ich eigentlich gut mit klar komme.

Die Adapter für 10mm SS Naben werden ja meines Wissens nach mitgeliefert...

Hier mal die Teileliste:

Rahmen:      Agent!Bikes Smith s/m, schwarz
Steuersatz:  FSA Pig DH Pro
Gabel:         Funn Stiffy Rigid
Vorbau:       Curb BMX
Lenker:        NPJ Wonderbra, schwarz
Griffe:          Demolition
Kurbel:         WTP Royal USBB 165mm, schwarz
Kettenblatt:  WTP Stereo 25T
Pedale:        Odyssey J.C.
Sattel:         SDG I-Sky, schwarz
Stütze:        SDG I-Beam
Klemme:       Salsa, schwarz
Bremsen:      Vbrake
Hebel:          Shimano XT

Hinterrad:

Nabe:      Alutech Singlespeed Disc 36°
Felge:      Sun Mammoth 36°, schwarz
Speichen: DT Competition (2.0/1.8), schwarz
Nippel:     DT schwarz

Vorderrad:

Nabe:      Sun Ringle Abbah S.O.S. DH 36°
Felge:      Sun Mammoth 36°, schwarz
Speichen: DT Competition (2.0/1.8), schwarz
Nippel:     DT schwarz

Soweit die Teileliste für mein neues Rad. Bin offen für Änderungsvorschläge oder Anregungen soweit ich diese nachvollziehn kann 
Ansonsten können sich ja mal die Smith Fahrer zu Wort melden wegen Rahmengrösse, Fahrverhalten, Erfahrungen etc.


----------



## machtsgut (28. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Bei mir steht nun auch endlich der Kauf eines Stahlrahmens an. Zuerst wollte ich ja den Brave 22, aber da dieser weder lieferbar, noch das 2005er Modell die gewünschte Farbe hat ist die Wahl auf den Agent!Bikes Smith gefallen.
> 
> Ich werde wohl die s/m Version mit 558er Oberrohr nehmen, obwohl ich 2,02m Körpergrösse habe. Das aus dem Grund da mein alter Rahmen (Cube Flying Circus; Oberrohr paralell: 540mm, horizontal ca. 560mm) ein ähnlich kurzes Oberrohr hat und ich eigentlich gut mit klar komme.
> ...




klingt alles sehr gut! ob sattel und stütze sein müssen musste selber wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (28. Mai 2005)

ich fänd bei nem komplett schwarzen rad hinten ne chromfarbene rhyno lite richtig geil. sollte sich auch auf die performance der v-brake auswirken!


----------



## -Biohazard- (28. Mai 2005)

jo chrom verbessert die bremsperformance


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2005)

Alles ok. Chrom bremst wie schon erwähnt besser und ich würde als einziges nochmal die Sattelstützen/SattelCombo überdenken. Mag für Touren ok sein, aber bei Street würde ich wenn es schon eine Combo sein muss auf die Macneil setzen.


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Die Adapter für 10mm SS Naben werden ja meines Wissens nach mitgeliefert...



Richtig!
Diese sind im Lieferumfang dabei, also für 135mm 10mm Naben.

Zu den Parts: Hört sich sehr harmonisch an! 

Gruss Basti


----------



## UrbanJumper (28. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbau:       Curb BMX



sehr gute Endscheidung!  

nur die Salsa Klemme tät ich gegen ne normale umtauschen, wirfste nur Geld raus


----------



## aurelio (28. Mai 2005)

Jo also erstma danke an alle die geantwortet haben 

Die Stütze und Sattel wird wohl so bleiben. Man kann echt sauviel Gewicht durch das I-Beam System sparen. Ich hoff halt das man den Sattel einigermaßen schmerzfrei klemmen kann...

und wegen der Klemme nunja da wo ich bestelle gibts keine wirkliche Alternative zur Salsa, die sieht am schlichtesten aus und iss schwarz.

Zu den Felgen. Ich habe mir au schon überlegt ob nicht ne Rhyno Lite XL in 36° reicht. Das Ding iss meine Rhyno Lite TCB (geschweisst) hat schon einige Höhen- bzw. Seitenschläge drin, und ob ich mittlerweile sauberer fahre kann ich net wirklich beurteilen. Chrom wäre au fein, nur weiss ich net ob die lieferbar sind und eigentlich sollt des Rad schon komplett schwarz werden. Die andere Sache iss, mit Vbrake hinten sieht ne schwarze Felge irgentwann netmehr so schön aus... ka

@crazy-spy

Jo danke nochmal für die Bestätigung, Du fährst den Smith ja in m/L so wie mir die Suchfunktion mitgeteilt hat. Ist dir das nich bei manchen aktionen en bissel lang ? Bin halt noch am überlegen wegen der Rahmengröße...

Nun hab ich noch ein Problem mit dem Antrieb:

Ich hab vor 25:11 zu fahrn, also hinten bissel was basteln mit shimano 11er Ritzel...

Passend zum Ritzel wurd ich gern ne 9fach Schaltungskette fahrn, nur passt das halt mit dem 6,5mm dicken WTP stereo blatt nicht.

Gibt es überhaupt BMX Sprockets (in 25T) wo man ne 9fach Kette fahren kann ?

Achja: Auf Spider hab ich garkein Bock.


----------



## Irvine78 (28. Mai 2005)

mit 2,02 m wird der Smith verdammt klein. das Oberrohr fällt steiler ab als bei deinem alten Rad, das rad ist also insgesamt kürzer. Wenn du den Smith in s/m nimmst bekommst du beim x-up probleme barspinns kannst fast vergessen. Mit über 2m wirst du ja auch recht große Füße haben, wo das Vorderrad dann gegen stößt. Ich fahr den Smith in l. Ich bin 1,85 und find es optimal.


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> @crazy-spy
> 
> Jo danke nochmal für die Bestätigung, Du fährst den Smith ja in m/L so wie mir die Suchfunktion mitgeteilt hat. Ist dir das nich bei manchen aktionen en bissel lang ? Bin halt noch am überlegen wegen der Rahmengröße...




Im Gegenteil!!! Der orange ist zwar richtig geil, aber eben sehr agil. Bin 194 und mir war der zum Teil eher zu agil, der smith in ml, welcher ja etwa 20mm länger ist, ist sau wendig, durch das Oberrohr aber schöner zu fahren finde ich. Es ist halt Geschmackssache. Der Flo z.b. will nix längeres als den orange. Musst du selbst rausfinden, beide sind der Hammer, beide sind richtig spassig zu fahren. Was dir von den beiden aber noch nen Tick besser zusagt, kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## aurelio (28. Mai 2005)

Irvine78 schrieb:
			
		

> mit 2,02 m wird der Smith verdammt klein. das Oberrohr fällt steiler ab als bei deinem alten Rad, das rad ist also insgesamt kürzer. Wenn du den Smith in s/m nimmst bekommst du beim x-up probleme barspinns kannst fast vergessen. Mit über 2m wirst du ja auch recht große Füße haben, wo das Vorderrad dann gegen stößt. Ich fahr den Smith in l. Ich bin 1,85 und find es optimal.





			
				crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil!!! Der orange ist zwar richtig geil, aber eben sehr agil. Bin 194 und mir war der zum Teil eher zu agil, der smith in ml, welcher ja etwa 20mm länger ist, ist sau wendig, durch das Oberrohr aber schöner zu fahren finde ich. Es ist halt Geschmackssache. Der Flo z.b. will nix längeres als den orange. Musst du selbst rausfinden, beide sind der Hammer, beide sind richtig spassig zu fahren. Was dir von den beiden aber noch nen Tick besser zusagt, kann ich dir nicht sagen



Ja also bin auch grad echt am überlegen. Mit meinem aktuellem Rahmen geht zwar Barspin ohne grössere Probleme (165er Kurbeln) aber auf Dirt beim Xup komme ich mir schon beengt vor bzw der eh schon superschmale Lenker stösst an die Beine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2005)

MTB Ketten kompatible BMX Kettenblätter sollte es von Profile geben oder du kaufst dir die KMC Premium Kette, die ist zwar fürs BMX ausgelegt, aber recht dünn. Immer nach der Regel: dicke Kette aufs dünne Blatt ok, andersrum oh weh...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Mai 2005)

Waeum kaufst du dir zu Sattelstütze nicht den I-Sky BMX Sattel das ist schließlich fast der gleiche wie der SDG F-Style nur halt für ide I-Beam Technologie

Ich glaube kaum dass du den I-Fly klemmen kannst das ist kein Flite ich bin den letztens mal auf nem RR gefahren und der hat eher die Maße eines SLRs also absolut nciht Street tauglich.


----------



## CDRacer (28. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich fahre zwar kein Smith, aber vor allem bei deiner Größe würde ich schon den größeren empfehlen. Ich fahre jetzt einen Revell, nachdem ich ein Brave 11 gefahren hab. Die beiden sind vom Radstand annähernd gleich, jedoch hat der Revell  nochmal ein deutlich längeres Oberrohr gegenüber dem Brave, bei deutlich kürzerer Kettenstrebe. Somit fährt er sich eher noch leichter, aber trotzdem ist sehr viel Platz zum Vorderrad und er ist viel stabiler auf dem Hinterad. Als ich mal mit einem Agent Orange, welcher ja dem kurzen Smith entspricht gefahren bin, fand ich den einfach zuu nervös auf dem Hinterrad...also meiner Meinung nach, den langen


----------



## aurelio (28. Mai 2005)

@RISE: Jo, die Kette sollte halt net so viel Spiel auf dem hinteren Rutzel haben. Mit der Coolchain ist das auf jeden Fall zuviel Spiel mal sehn. Am liebsten würd ich meine leichte DuraAce Kette draufmachn :x 

@ Gecko: Ich meinte au eigentlich den SDG I-Sky Sattel, habs editiert danke


----------



## MTXR (28. Mai 2005)

hey ! mein smith ist zwar noch net ganz fertig aber hier schon mal so die planung   



Rahmen: Agent!Bikes Smith l, rot
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Gabel: steht noch nicht fest. momentan gebrochene drop off 2003   
Vorbau: NC-17 Black Spire 500 
Lenker: NC-17 DH-Pro 
Griffe: SM Bikes
Kurbel: FSA X-Drive oder eine andere von FSA ... das Problem ist, dass die Achse lang genug sein muss ... Felt hat net rein gepasst   
Kettenblatt: Haro ausm Ausverkauf ... 44T
Pedale: DMR V8
Sattel: Felt Baconstripe
Stütze: irgendwas billiges ..
Klemme: Brave Pogooooooooo
Bremsen: Hayes HFX-9 hinten 
PS : hab 2 Formula 4 Racing DH/FR zu verkaufen !!!
Reifen : Kenda K-Rad 2.3 

Hinterrad:

Nabe: Veltec DH
Felge: sun single track 24"
Speichen: DT Competition (2.0/1.8), schwarz
Nippel: DT schwarz
SS-Umrüstset von DaBomb oder so 

Vorderrad:

Nabe: Veltec DH
Felge: sun single track 24"
Speichen: DT Competition (2.0/1.8), schwarz
Nippel: DT schwarz

fehlen tun im Moment nur noch die Reifen, Gabel, Kurbel und die Kette 
mal sehen, wann ich endlich wieder MTB fahren kann


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> @RISE: Jo, die Kette sollte halt net so viel Spiel auf dem hinteren Rutzel haben. Mit der Coolchain ist das auf jeden Fall zuviel Spiel mal sehn. Am liebsten würd ich meine leichte DuraAce Kette draufmachn :x



Die Premium Chain ist allerdings etwas schmaler als die KoolChain, aber wenn du ohnehin ein 9fach kompatibles BMX Blatt willst sollte das mit der DuraAce kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (28. Mai 2005)

Hm. 
An sich ganz fein! Ich fahre den Smith und wollte eigentlich auch den Brave, bun aber froh, dass ich mich umentschieden habe!
Einzigste Änderung die ich machen würde (mach ich auch wenn ich Geld habe) Eine 14mm Nabe rein. Habe heute gesehen, dass es die DMR jetz für 14mm gibt- geilo! Allerdings halt Schraubritzel!
T:


----------



## Chris2k4 (28. Mai 2005)

mach des mit der kette anders,
mach dir hinten 2 11er ritzel nebeneinander und ne mofa kette drauf, auf der kannste grinden, deasaster machen und sie reisst net!
Grüßle
Chris


----------



## x--up (29. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> @RISE: Jo, die Kette sollte halt net so viel Spiel auf dem hinteren Rutzel haben. Mit der Coolchain ist das auf jeden Fall zuviel Spiel mal sehn. Am liebsten würd ich meine leichte DuraAce Kette draufmachn :x
> 
> @ Gecko: Ich meinte au eigentlich den SDG I-Sky Sattel, habs editiert danke




du kannst dir ja auch einefach einen odyssey oder rnc titan driver (um die 60e kaufen) haben glaub 9,10 oder 11er ritzel drauf !   dann haste bei ritzel kannste coolchain fahren ud alles is fett! 

und son titan driver wiegt nur 60-70 gramm ! und n normaler driver wiegt mit 13er dx ritel 176gramm (selbst gewogen!)


----------



## aurelio (29. Mai 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst dir ja auch einefach einen odyssey oder rnc titan driver (um die 60e kaufen) haben glaub 9,10 oder 11er ritzel drauf !   dann haste bei ritzel kannste coolchain fahren ud alles is fett!
> 
> und son titan driver wiegt nur 60-70 gramm ! und n normaler driver wiegt mit 13er dx ritel 176gramm (selbst gewogen!)




hmm okay also wie ich das verstehe muss dann der Freilauf von der SS Nabe ab und dafür dieser titan driver drauf oder wie ? Passt der dann auch 100%ig auf die Alutech Singlespeed Disc Nabe ?


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Mai 2005)

Frage an die Smith Fahrer:

Wie lange ist denn das Steuerrohr bei dem Rahmen? (hab gegoogelt aber nyx gefunden)
Und kann man den vorübergehend auch mit 26" fahren? Ich will ja prinzipiell auf 24" umsteigen, aber das muss ich mir nochmal genau überlegen, ein neuer Laufradsatz is ja nicht gerade billig...

Danke und cu


----------



## MTXR (29. Mai 2005)

ja klar kannst den smith auch mit 26" fahren aber bitte nur als übergangslösung  

steuerrohr ist bei mir ca.11cm lang.mit fsa the pig dh sinds dann ca.13,8-14cm.


----------



## fashizzel (29. Mai 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar kannst den smith auch mit 26" fahren aber bitte nur als übergangslösung
> 
> steuerrohr ist bei mir ca.11cm lang.mit fsa the pig dh sinds dann ca.13,8-14cm.


was ist denn an 26" am smith schlecht?


----------



## aurelio (29. Mai 2005)

So, ich hab nochmal en bissel die Teileliste aktualisiert und die geänderten Teile rot markiert...

Rahmen: Agent!Bikes Smith m/l, schwarz
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Gabel: Funn Stiffy Rigid
Vorbau: Curb BMX
Lenker: NPJ Wonderbra, schwarz
Griffe: Demolition
Kurbel: WTP Royal USBB 165mm, schwarz
Kettenblatt: WTP Stereo 25T, evtl Odyssey 11T Driver
Pedale: Odyssey J.C.
Sattel: SDG I-Sky, schwarz
Stütze: SDG I-Beam
Klemme: Salsa, schwarz
Bremsen: Vbrake
Hebel: Shimano XT

Hinterrad:

Nabe: NoX Singlespeed XL (14mm Achse) 36°
Felge: DMR DeeVee 26" oder Mavic EX721 26"
Speichen: DT Competition (2.0/1.8), schwarz
Nippel: DT schwarz oder DT Prolock

Vorderrad:

Nabe: Sun Ringle Abbah S.O.S. DH 36°
Felge: DMR DeeVee 26" oder Mavic EX721 26"
Speichen: DT Competition (2.0/1.8), schwarz
Nippel: DT schwarz oder DT Prolock


----------



## MTXR (29. Mai 2005)

ist nicht unbedingt schlecht nur 24" sieht besser aus und passt mehr zum gesamtkonzept. es ist halt ein sehr kleiner rahmen. 
wobei man natürlich auch 26" fahren kann ... aber es war mehr darauf bezogen, dass er sowieso auf 24" umsteigen will.


----------



## The Passenger (29. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab nochmal en bissel die Teileliste aktualisiert und die geänderten Teile rot markiert...



Du fährst 26"? 
Find ich cool!
Ich find die Teile wurden sehr sorgfältig gewählt!

Fraglich ist nur ob sich die ~90  für die Abbah SOS DH lohnen.Mit ihren 255 gramm ist sie auch schwerer als ettliche andere QR20 naben.
Felgen würd ich auf jeden Fall die ex721cd nehmen.Die Sun Felgen können den Mavics eh nur hinterherschnaufen 
Ansonsten vorne die Alu Nippel,die Prolocks für hnten kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (29. Mai 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Fraglich ist nur ob sich die ~90  für die Abbah SOS DH lohnen.Mit ihren 255 gramm ist sie auch schwerer als ettliche andere QR20 naben.



Jo, habe die Abbah Nabe halt noch vom alten Rad daher, will mir da erstma keine neue kaufen...



			
				Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Felgen würd ich auf jeden Fall die ex721cd nehmen.Die Sun Felgen können den Mavics eh nur hinterherschnaufen
> Ansonsten vorne die Alu Nippel,die Prolocks für hnten kann ich auch nur empfehlen.



Von der Funktion her sagen mir die Mavics auch am meisten zu. Ist halt schade das es die nicht schwarz anodisiert gibt. CD ist ja eher graubraun...

Wenn dann hau ich vorne + hinten Prolock Nippel rein. Ich fahre ja vorne Starrgabel...

Ansonsten danke für das Lob


----------



## The Passenger (29. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, habe die Abbah Nabe halt noch vom alten Rad daher, will mir da erstma keine neue kaufen...


Achso!


			
				aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Funktion her sagen mir die Mavics auch am meisten zu. Ist halt schade das es die nicht schwarz anodisiert gibt. CD ist ja eher graubraun...


Stimmt. Das nervt,aber wirklich derbe!


			
				aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann hau ich vorne + hinten Prolock Nippel rein. Ich fahre ja vorne Starrgabel...


Dann wirds aber wieder schwerer! Um 22 gramm!! D)
Spaß beiseite,Alu Nippel würden vorne wirklich halten.
Fahr ich auf meinem LowMoneyTrialBike auch,und das hält (auch bei Frontwheelhops..)


			
				aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten danke für das Lob


Jou.


----------



## Senator (29. Mai 2005)

nimm die neue revolver mit14mm achse die is einfach der oberhammer


----------



## aurelio (29. Mai 2005)

Senator schrieb:
			
		

> nimm die neue revolver mit14mm achse die is einfach der oberhammer



Die ist aber leider keine KasettenSinglespeednabe, oder hab ich was verpasst ? Wenns keine ist heisst das kleinstes Ritzel 16Z. Wenns die als Kasettenssnabe geben würde wäre das ne feine Sache


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Mai 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ist nicht unbedingt schlecht nur 24" sieht besser aus und passt mehr zum gesamtkonzept. es ist halt ein sehr kleiner rahmen.
> wobei man natürlich auch 26" fahren kann ... aber es war mehr darauf bezogen, dass er sowieso auf 24" umsteigen will.



Jaja... wollen würden tun tät ich natürlich gerne 24". Ich werd ihn mir aber vermutlich wenn, dann erstmal einfach so kaufen und mit 26" fahren - wenn dann das Geld da ist, oder er wirklich unfahrbar ist, werd ich wohl zu nem neuen LRS greifen. (Sommerjob bringt dann sicher genug Geld  )

Wobei ich hoffentlich vorher noch bei irgendjemand probefahren kann - nicht dass ich dann mit dem 24 zöller garned zurecht komm. Mit BMX zum Beispiel kann ich einfach nicht... einmal kurz gefahren und Manual probiert, schon lag ich wehrlos mim Rücken am Boden. Aber man gewöhnt sich ja wahrscheinlich dran.

cu


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist aber leider keine KasettenSinglespeednabe, oder hab ich was verpasst ? Wenns keine ist heisst das kleinstes Ritzel 16Z. Wenns die als Kasettenssnabe geben würde wäre das ne feine Sache



Naja, wie klein hättest du das Ritzel hinten denn gerne? Ich mein wenn du wirklich nur SS fahren willst, hat eine reine SS-Nabe eigentlich nur Vorteile. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hast suchst du ja eine Kassettennabe, die du dann mittels Adapter mit nur 1 Ritzel fährst, oder?)

cu


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2005)

Wenn du V-Brake fahren möchtest wird das mit den EX721 nicht hinhauen, denn das sind meines Erachtens die alten 321er. Für vorne kannst du ja nehmen, aber hinten passt es mit der Bremse nicht. Deshalb --> 521 unter neuem Namen.



			
				sun*shadow schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wie klein hättest du das Ritzel hinten denn gerne? Ich mein wenn du wirklich nur SS fahren willst, hat eine reine SS-Nabe eigentlich nur Vorteile. (Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hast suchst du ja eine Kassettennabe, die du dann mittels Adapter mit nur 1 Ritzel fährst, oder?)
> 
> cu



Es gibt Singlespeednaben mit Steckritzeln (DMR) und welche mit Kassettenaufnahme (z.B. Odyssey Hazzard Cassette), auf letztere baut man dann einen Driver drauf (dort ist der Freilauf integriert und es gibt kleine Ritzel ab 9 Zähne)


----------



## MTXR (29. Mai 2005)

also ich komme eigentlich nach einiger eingewöhnungszeit sehr gut mim bmx zu recht. nur ich vermisse die bremse und die gabel ...
aber mim smith hab ich ja bald n etwas größeres bmx (rahmen ist 2 cm länger als der bmx rahmen vom kollegen )


----------



## moo (29. Mai 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du V-Brake fahren möchtest wird das mit den EX721 nicht hinhauen, denn das sind meines Erachtens die alten 321er. Für vorne kannst du ja nehmen, aber hinten passt es mit der Bremse nicht. Deshalb --> 521 unter neuem Namen.



Falsch, ex721=D521, ex729=d321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Mai 2005)

Tut mir leid, dass ich hier deinen Thread vollspamme, aber ich denk es ist noch nerviger wenn ich nen neuen Thread aufmach, also frag ich lieber hier:

Ich bin ca. 1,75 groÃ, ist da der Rahmen mit dem kÃ¼rzerem Oberrohr okay? Ach und wisst ihr spezielle Seiten wo man den billig herkriegt? Bei Bikemailorder gibts in fÃ¼r 370â¬ - was ansich noch okay ist, aber auch nicht wirklich gÃ¼nstig.

Danke und sorry nochmal


----------



## MTXR (29. Mai 2005)

hab den auch bei bike-mailorder bestellt.
frag einfach mal nach n bisschen rabatt und bestell noch was mit oder so.


----------



## Senator (29. Mai 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, dass ich hier deinen Thread vollspamme, aber ich denk es ist noch nerviger wenn ich nen neuen Thread aufmach, also frag ich lieber hier:
> 
> Ich bin ca. 1,75 groß, ist da der Rahmen mit dem kürzerem Oberrohr okay? Ach und wisst ihr spezielle Seiten wo man den billig herkriegt? Bei Bikemailorder gibts in für 370 - was ansich noch okay ist, aber auch nicht wirklich günstig.
> 
> Danke und sorry nochmal



prozente sind in der regel immerdrin


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Mai 2005)

Senator schrieb:
			
		

> prozente sind in der regel immerdrin



Na dann werd ichs mal probieren. Ich hab dort sowieso schon genug Geld gelassen ^^
Wusste nur nicht dass ein so großer Konzern noch mit sich verhandeln lässt.

cu und Danke für den Hinweiß


----------



## RISE (30. Mai 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, ex721=D521, ex729=d321



Danke für die Info, diese Änderung der Bezeichnung war wirklich eine ganz blöde Idee von Mavic.


----------



## aurelio (30. Mai 2005)

Naja ich tendier im Moment mehr zur DMRDeeVee... 

Nochmal zum Steuersatz: Meint Ihr es lohnt sich in was etwas teureres wie FSA Sky Pilot oder den Brave Monster zu investieren ? Oder lautet die Devise entweder FSA Pig Dh Pro oder gleich Chris King ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich tendier im Moment mehr zur DMRDeeVee...
> 
> Nochmal zum Steuersatz: Meint Ihr es lohnt sich in was etwas teureres wie FSA Sky Pilot oder den Brave Monster zu investieren ? Oder lautet die Devise entweder FSA Pig Dh Pro oder gleich Chris King ?



Mit dem Brave Monster hab ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt...
Kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Den Sky Pilot kenn ich nicht.

Chris King fahr ich seit neustem auch; Naja,typische CK Haltbarkeit eben 
Wenn du's dir leisten kannst,dann würd ich auf jeden zum CK tendieren.
Ansonsten "alt & bewährt": FSA Pig DH Pro.
Im Bikepark sieht man kaum was andres..


----------



## MTXR (30. Mai 2005)

the pig dh pro ist ben billig ( oder man bekommt ihn gleich gratis) und er hält und ist gut. as anderes bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## aurelio (30. Mai 2005)

Hmm Ok...

Was ist von der Atomlab Aircorp Felge zu halten ? Wiegt die wirklich "nur" 700g wie die Mammoth ?

Und warum find ich die Felge nich auf der Atomlab Seite ? :>

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## fashizzel (30. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm Ok...
> 
> Was ist von der Atomlab Aircorp Felge zu halten ? Wiegt die wirklich "nur" 700g wie die Mammoth ?
> 
> ...


die aircorp wird nichtmehr gebaut, stattdessen gibt es die gi serie


----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm Ok...
> 
> Was ist von der Atomlab Aircorp Felge zu halten ? Wiegt die wirklich "nur" 700g wie die Mammoth ?
> 
> ...



Meine Aircorp:





~725 gramm.

Bisher hält die Felge einwandfrei am DH'ler. Absolut keine Probleme.
Die fehlenden Ösen machten mich ein bisschen stutzig,aber die Vorurteile haben sich inzwischen gelegt.

Kannste ruhig kaufen 
Die Felge wirst'e nicht mehr finden,weil sie nicht mehr produziert wird (wie fashizzel schon sagte)


----------



## MTXR (30. Mai 2005)

ja die felge ist geil... ich wollte mir die auch erst kaufen aber wäre zu teuer geworden


----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ja die felge ist geil... ich wollte mir die auch erst kaufen aber wäre zu teuer geworden



29  zu teuer?


----------



## aurelio (31. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für Die Infos zur Felge. Eventuell wird es die Aircorp...

Hätte aber noch ne Frage zu den Kurbeln:

Man soll ja, wie ich gelesen habe, beim Smith mind. ne 148mm Achse nehmen, da der Hinterbau weit auseinander gehen soll. Kann man das bei der Bestellungen (Parano Garage) einfach mit angeben, oder muss man sich extra nochmal ne andere Achse kaufn ?


----------



## MTXR (31. Mai 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> 29  zu teuer?



gemeint war das gesamte Laufrad. 
so wie es jetzt ist kostet es 180 und mit den anderen felgen kommt man über die 200  . und ich brauche momentan jeden cent.


----------



## CDRacer (31. Mai 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Die Infos zur Felge. Eventuell wird es die Aircorp...
> 
> Hätte aber noch ne Frage zu den Kurbeln:
> 
> Man soll ja, wie ich gelesen habe, beim Smith mind. ne 148mm Achse nehmen, da der Hinterbau weit auseinander gehen soll. Kann man das bei der Bestellungen (Parano Garage) einfach mit angeben, oder muss man sich extra nochmal ne andere Achse kaufn ?


Musst denk ich mal bei denen anfragen ob das geht, denn normalerweise gibts meines Wissens nur wenn man die Achsen einzeln kauft verschieden Längen, aber wenn du nett fragst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (31. Mai 2005)

Joa ... hab eben mal bei Parano en bissel geschaut. Da gibts nur Profile Achsen in 2 versch. Längen (als Ersatzteil...)

Die Achse (auch Titan) für die WTP Royal gibts anscheinend als Ersatz auch nur in einer Länge...


----------



## The Passenger (31. Mai 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> gemeint war das gesamte Laufrad.
> so wie es jetzt ist kostet es 180 und mit den anderen felgen kommt man über die 200  . und ich brauche momentan jeden cent.



200  für ein Atomlab Aircorp Laufrad? Puh, soviel zahl ich nicht mal für 2 kompl. eingespeichte ex721er,...


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (31. Mai 2005)

fährst du den Rahmen dann eigentlich in 26" oder 24" ?

Wenn du ihn mit 26" fährst, wär ich nachher an Bildern sehr interessiert =)

cu


----------



## hannes<< (31. Mai 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> 200  für ein Atomlab Aircorp Laufrad? Puh, soviel zahl ich nicht mal für 2 kompl. eingespeichte ex721er,...



kannste mir 2 kompl. eingespeichte ex721er besorgen   

ich entschuldige mich zu tiefst für meine ******s beiträge   

cheers


----------



## x--up (31. Mai 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> 29  zu teuer?




wooo???


----------



## The Passenger (31. Mai 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> wooo???


http://www.bikeparts-online.de/hot_offer1.htm
unten bei Diverses.
Gibts leider nur in 26" und 36°.
Passte zu Aurelios Liste,daher hab ich's gepostet 
Dürfte für dich 24er aber nicht interessant sein.


----------



## The Passenger (31. Mai 2005)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> kannste mir 2 kompl. eingespeichte ex721er besorgen
> ich entschuldige mich zu tiefst für meine ******s beiträge
> cheers



Logisch!
Wenn du wirklich Interesse hast,dann kannst dich ja melden!


----------



## aurelio (31. Mai 2005)

Jo also ich werd den Smith mit 26" fahrn.

Als LRS hab ich nun folgendes bestellt:

HR Nabe: Alutech Singlespeed, 36°, 10mm Achse
Felge:    Atomlab Aircorp 36°
Speichen: DT Champion, schwarz
Nippel:     DT schwarz

VR Nabe:  Atomlab GI 20mm, 36°
Felge:      Atomlab Aircorp 36°
Speichen: DT Champion, schwarz
Nippel:     DT schwarz

Hier noch ein Bild vom Smith mit 26". Werde von meinem dann natürlich auch ein Bild hochladen...


----------



## moo (31. Mai 2005)

vorne reichen 32L aber egal.
wird bestimmt schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (1. Juni 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> vorne reichen 32L aber egal.
> wird bestimmt schick.



Jo, naja ich fahr vorne ja starr. Da sind 4 zusätzliche Speichen net verkehrt, ausserdem gefällts mir einheitlich auch optisch besser


----------



## MTXR (1. Juni 2005)

freu mich schon auf die bilder ! meins wird dann hoffentlich auch so weit fertig sein. die herren bei bike-mailorder warten nur noch auf 2 parts die fehlen ...


----------



## The Passenger (1. Juni 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, naja ich fahr vorne ja starr. Da sind 4 zusätzliche Speichen net verkehrt, ausserdem gefällts mir einheitlich auch optisch besser



Jep,hast Recht.
Wird bestimmt ein schickes Rad!


----------



## aurelio (3. Juni 2005)

verschoben

Naja passt schon.

Hab nu soweit alle Teile bestellt und hoffe ma das die nächste Woche eintreffen. Die WTP Royal hab ich nun in 175mm genommen, da ich kein Bock hatte 2 Monate auf 165mm schwarz zu warten oder 165mm weiss zu nehmen.

Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Urlauber (7. Juni 2005)

Fährt von euch jemand den smith mit nem 25T Blatt?
Ich fahre im Moment 27T und die Kette kommt schon fast an die Kettenstrebe ran, wen ich die Kette nicht sehr krass gespannt habe.
Hinten noch nen 11er ritzel und es schlackert dauernd an der Strebe, oder nicht?


----------



## aurelio (7. Juni 2005)

Hm keine Ahnung wie das mit der Strebe ist. Ich werd wohl als Übersetzung 30:12 fahren. 25T sieht mir doch en bissel klein aus, und ich brauch nix an der Nabe mit Driver umzubauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (7. Juni 2005)

Meinst nicht das 30:12 bei 26" eine Nummer zu krass ist? Oder fährst du nur Dirt? Da könnte es ja noch gehen denke ich, aber bei Street wäre es mir zu viel. Da find ich 30:13 schon fast grenzwertig, aber anders ließ sich bei mir die kurze Kettenstrebe nicht realisieren.


----------



## MTXR (7. Juni 2005)

ich werde 44-16 fahren...ich brauch einfach ordentlich widerstand .
vielleicht wirds vorne auch noch 38. glaube allerdings weniger.


----------



## aurelio (7. Juni 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst nicht das 30:12 bei 26" eine Nummer zu krass ist? Oder fährst du nur Dirt? Da könnte es ja noch gehen denke ich, aber bei Street wäre es mir zu viel. Da find ich 30:13 schon fast grenzwertig, aber anders ließ sich bei mir die kurze Kettenstrebe nicht realisieren.



Hm ich denke das wird gehen. Ich fahre im Moment 39:17 (2,29) mit 165er Kurbeln. Ist mir eigentlich noch zu klein der Gang...

Also entweder wirds 30:12 (2,5) oder wenns zu schwer ist 30:13 (2,31)

Mal sehen =)


----------



## aurelio (14. Juni 2005)

Yieeeepppiieee Rahmen ist nun da und auch schon soweit aufgebaut. Schaut supergeilo aus   

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist der Sattel und der Lenker.

Hab erstmal meinen SDG FRD vom Fully draufgemacht. sieht relativ schlimm aus 

Naja ich stell die Tage mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## Molox (14. Juni 2005)

ich habe dich gestern im twenty inch gesehen glaube ich ...
ihr habt gerade die kurbeln eingepresst
vielleicht sehen wir uns mal in DA


----------



## aurelio (14. Juni 2005)

Hier mal 2 Bilder vom aufgebauten smith. Neuer Lenker & Sattel kommt bald dran...











Ein Traum in schwarz


----------



## MTXR (14. Juni 2005)

hui wie lecker ! das bike sieht irgendwie richtig schlank aus !
wie viel wiegt das ? 13 ?
und welche kurbeln und laufräder sind das ??


----------



## aurelio (14. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> hui wie lecker ! das bike sieht irgendwie richtig schlank aus !
> wie viel wiegt das ? 13 ?
> und welche kurbeln und laufräder sind das ??



Danke 

Sieht zwar relativ leicht aus, ist es aber nicht. Wird wohl an die 16Kg haben. (Gabel hat ca. 3,5kg)

Kurbeln: WTP Royal USBB 175mm

Laufräder: VR: Atomlab GI 20mm, Atomlab Aircorp 36°

               HR: Alutech SS Disc, Atomlab Aircorp 36°

               Champion Speichen (2.0) und Messingnippel von DT


----------



## MTXR (14. Juni 2005)

oha ! hatte die gabel so auf 1,5 kilo geschätzt  
sag mal : wie viele spacer hast du bei der kurbel drauf ?? ich hatte mach ne felt drauf und der hinterbau von smith ist so breit, dass die kurbel nur dran vorbei geht, wenn mehr als die Hälfte der kurbelarme net mehr auf der kurbel sind (was ich net sehr sicher finde)


----------



## aurelio (14. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> oha ! hatte die gabel so auf 1,5 kilo geschätzt
> sag mal : wie viele spacer hast du bei der kurbel drauf ?? ich hatte mach ne felt drauf und der hinterbau von smith ist so breit, dass die kurbel nur dran vorbei geht, wenn mehr als die Hälfte der kurbelarme net mehr auf der kurbel sind (was ich net sehr sicher finde)



Die Gabel iss halt iss halt für bombige Kellerlandungen gerüstet 

Wieviel Spacer ich drauf hab weiss ich jetzt nich ausm Kopp. Gibt da ja auch verschiedene Breiten.

Fakt ist das es auch mit der WTP Achse nicht optimal ist. Auch sie ist zu kurz. Die einzige Lösung scheint ne Titanachse für WTP/Odyssey/Profile sein. Die soll en Stück länger sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (15. Juni 2005)

ja oder die fsa kurbeln, die eine 155mm lange achse haben .
die anderen sind meistens 145mm lang. 
darum werd ich mir auch wahrscheinlich eine x-drive oder wild child holen .


----------



## MTXR (15. Juli 2005)

soooo ... 
da meine linke schnellspannschraube leider Spiel hat, welches auf die 
schlampigkeit des lieferanten (welcher ja schon gewechselt wurde) zurück zu führen ist und deshalb NICHT die schuld von agent!bikes,
will ich mir an beiden seiten einen Kettenspanner dran machen.

die frage ist jetzt, ob das auch so ohne weiteres geht.
ich fahre den smith singlespeed, 10 mm schnellspanner.
und da die adapter auf 14mm ein wenig oval sind (ihr wisst was ich meine) 
müsste man die runden halterungen an den kettenspannern ausweiten. 
hatte auch überlegt, mit 12mm schraubachse zu fahren und dann nochmal die adapter selber ein wenig auf zu schrauben aber das würde sich praktisch ergänzen (basti ich schreib dir wenn du wieder on bist also mach dich auf was gefasst  ) 

also rein theoretisch müsste es klappen. habt ihr sowas schon mal gemacht ?
wenn ja wäre nett wenn ihr euch meldet   

zuletzt noch ein dickes lob an agent!bikes und an alle, die einen wirklich guten support leisten ! 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Pesling (15. Juli 2005)

Teileliste für meinen Schmidt (oh Gott, wo bleibt er nur   ?!):

Rahmen: Agent-Bikes Smith (Größe S) in RAL 5010 (original Spielstraßenschild blau) mit selbstgemachtem Dekor (noch geheim!)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme
Gabel: Marzocchi Drop Off 2, getunt mit u.a. Innenleben aus DJ 3 2003, etwa 100 mm, richtig hart gemacht und einer noch net bekannten Farbe (ich muss mir das erstmal zusammen anschauen)
Vorbau: Brave Machine "Monster"
Lenker: Tioga Dual 610 mm
Bremsen: Hayes HFX Mag 6" hinten
Griffe: Demolition Grips
Kurbeln und Tretlager: Demolition 3-piece Crankset, mit blau-eloxiertem Agent-Bikes Adapter auf Euro BB
Kettenblatt: 36er Brave
Pedale: Atomlab Trailking
Kette: KMC Koolchain
SingleSpeed: Konverter Atomlab 18er Ritzel
Naben: Ringlé Disc Jockey
Felgen: 26" forever, Atomlab Aircorp, gecleant
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0
Spanner: Royal Racing Schraubspanner, matt-schwarz   
Reifen: Maxxis Holy Roller 26 x 2,4
Sattel: WeThePeople Throne
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Double Clamp XR
Sattelklemme: irgendwas geschraubtes

Hat noch irgendwer Anregungen?


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Juli 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> (basti ich schreib dir wenn du wieder on bist also mach dich auf was gefasst  )
> 
> zuletzt noch ein dickes lob an agent!bikes und an alle, die einen wirklich guten support leisten !
> 
> Gruß Patrick



ohje, ich verkrümel mich direkt mal    

und zuletzt: dankeschön 

Basti


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (20. Juli 2005)

bin ich mal gespannt wie das wird....  PHOTO


----------

